# موفر الوقود



## mohamedmostafa (26 يوليو 2010)

كيف يعمل موفر الوقود​عادة لا يتم احتراق الوقود بالكامل بواسطة محركات السيارة و لهذا السبب فدائما ما يكون هناك رائحة بترول أو عادم أسود من ماسورة حرق السيارة (الجكمان) ، بالتالي تضيع الأموال هباءا . الآن لديك الفرصة لحل هذه المشكلة مرة واحدة الى الأبد ، إنه مصنوع بتكنولوجيا الإستخلاص المتقدمة والتي تنتج تدفق مغناطيسي فوري ذو جودة وكثافة عالية للغاية و التي تقوم بـ:

-- كسر جزيئات الوقود المعقدة
-- ترتيب جزيئات الوقود المتشابكة
-- تأين الجزيئات إلى كاتيونات قطبية 
-- منع الجزيئات من التجمع
النتيجة النهائية هي احتراق كفء و متكامل للوقود مع توفير مستمر حتى 20%
​مبدأ توفير الوقود : 


عندما يتدفق الوقود من خلال موفر الوقود ، فإنه يمغنط جزيئات الوقود ويضع الجزيئات مؤقتا في وضع كاتيوني. في هذه الحالة يكون حرق الوقود أكثر كفاءة ، ويقلل من انبعاث أول أكسيد الكربون.​
سوف يحسن موفر الوقود أميال الوقود بمعدل 15 ٪ ويمكن ان ترتفع الى 20 ٪. وستقوم الوحدة برفع معدل أداء المحرك الخاص بك ويقلل من تراكم الكربون لإطالة عمر المحرك.


يعمل مع جميع المركبات ، أي جعل والطراز والسنة ، وبالطبع جميع أنواع الوقود
(الوقود والديزل والغاز المسال أو الغاز الطبيعي المضغوط)!​



التركيب​إنه سهل التركيب للغاية ، ، يمكنك تركيبه بنفسك حيث يتم تركيبه علي مصدر التغذية الرئيسي للوقود من خزان الوقود إلي المحرك ويجب أن يراعي عند التركيب أن يكون في أقرب مكان للكربراتير و بعد ان يتم التصاق النصفين التصاق تام يجب التأكد من أن النصفين متطابقين تماما علي بعضهما البعض و بعد ذلك يتم ربطهم بشكل جيد من خلال الفتحات المخصصة لذلك ، و يجب قطع أي أطراف زائدة بعد الربط.








المميزات:-
إطالة عمر المحركات.
رفع كفاءة أداء محركات السيارات.
تقليل الفاقد من الوقود بنسبة تصل إلي 100 %.
يقوم بتخليق مجال مغناطيسي مما يساعد علي إتمام عملية الأحتراق للوقود و لا يضر بأي اجهزة كهربائية أخري داخل المحرك.
يقوم بتنقية الوقود ليضمن خلوه من الشوائب.
تخفيض نسبة الإستهلاك لوقود المحركات.
يعمل علي حماية البيئة حيث أنه يحد من التلوث الناتج عن العادم.
سهل التركيب و لا يحتاج لأداوت لتركيبه.
يمكن تركيبه علي جميع أنواع خراطيم الوقود المعدن البلاستيك المطاط.
يرفع من القيمة التسويقية للسيارات المستعملة في حالة بيعها.
سهولة التركيب حيث لا يحتاج لأدوات معقدة
موفر الوقود المغناطيسى مركز المجال : ولا يؤثر على كمبيوتر السيارات الحديثة او كهرباء السيارة السعر 38 ريال سعودي تسليم السعودية للكميات يرجو المراسلة :[email protected]​


----------

